# Flying Squirr-Craw



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Would this be a school..... or a herd? Maybe a drey? Tied these up for a jig swap on another forum. Jig should be a nice compact smallmouth snack. I used the squirrel tail 'wing' as double duty to give a little profile shape and also as a functioning guard to help keep the scrubber craws from fouling around the hook. First attempt using the scrubber nubs. Jigged it around in a bucket of water and it looks really good.



















1/8th heads
Custom 'copper glitz' powder paint
Medium brown antron chenille
Orange squirrel tail
2 nubs from a Dollar General microfiber car scrubber










I have a scrubber in the light tan and a scrubber in purple. They were in the sale bin last year but can't remember for sure what price i paid. After doing a quick google search for - dollar general car scrubber - i see they may be available in lots of colors including many that are bright 'fishing' colors.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd eat that...! Very creative work


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Now those are cool! I Love the bulky and natural look of them. They will get bit.


----------

